# Photoez? or a screen printing kit



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

has anyone every use photoez? or any small screen printing kits in the past?

http://www.ezscreenprint.com/default.aspx?p=87116


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I would like to know the answer to that also. And can you make plastisol transfer of one color so you don't go directly to tee shirt????


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

^ I never thought of that!
screen print your own plastisol transfer and press them as they are ordered.

The storing conditions would have to be right too...so they don't go bad in a few months


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think I saw this demonstrated at a tradeshow. Looked pretty neat.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ken Styles said:


> has anyone every use photoez?


I haven't used the system before, sorry. I do remember someone on the forums mentioning it though, so it _might_ come up in a search.



badalou said:


> And can you make plastisol transfer of one color so you don't go directly to tee shirt????


From what I understand plastisol transfers need to be cured pretty precisely so they can be properly applied. I'm not sure if that can be done with a flash curer or not, but it probably wouldn't be the best way to keep things precise. If that was the case, you'd need a conveyor oven (not cheap, obviously). Either way, you'd at least need a flash unit in addition to the printing kit.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

^ true..

I wonder if it would be a good idea to use these photoez to screenprint your logo design or tradmark/brand onto the inside back of a shirt...insdead of sewing on custom clothing tags?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Whether it's a good idea depends on the usual factors (do you have the time, want to do it yourself, want the look of a printed tag, etc.), but the system should be suitable for that kind of thing. People often use the print Gocco to do that; in both cases we're talking about a small, easy to use screen printing kit.


----------



## threeupclothing (Jul 13, 2006)

I acutally bought one of these kits and used it. It is just like using a silk screen except all you have is the actual screen part without the wood. What sucks about this though is that you can only burn one image on the paper. This is unlike a real silk screen which you can remove the emulsion and burn a new image. I used this kit to mess around and now I have ordered a 4 color machine starter kit. I hope this helps.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Ken Styles said:


> ^ true..
> 
> I wonder if it would be a good idea to use these photoez to screenprint your logo design or tradmark/brand onto the inside back of a shirt...insdead of sewing on custom clothing tags?


I have some friends that do pinstriping and they use these little screens for logos all the time. Use them for thier own company logos and several auto company logos as well which are quite small. Very fast and great results with the auto paints.


----------



## shutupntrain (Mar 5, 2007)

I used this,I think it's pretty cool! Simple and easy.I just started with taking a try at making shirts,and I like it!


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I've looked on the EZscreenPrint website for PhotoEZ stuff too and it all sounds like great products to me. This stuff is great for the hobby market. I guess the company only has an American division and no dealers in other parts of the world, because I can't find anything about that. Even worse... I can't find a simmilar product here in Europe. So I think they have a big open market here in Europe for their products, and I might have some interesting contacts over here. Or am I overlooking a similar product over here? Anyone else knows?

Print Gocco, never heard of sofar but just googled it up and looks like a nice machine too, but no European dealer also.

Can anyone come up with something similar for the European market?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Shirley at EZScreenprint.com is on this site and is one of the best business contacts I've ever come across. It may be a pain to order from the USA every time but at least there's someone at the other end who honestly cares about her customers. If I had the cash I'd be begging for a distributors licence for the European market but until then I'm firmly behind EZScreenprint.com - my whole range is printed with it!


----------



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

Raven, how long do the EZ papers last? Is there a lifespan in terms of how many prints you can do with them? I'm considering using these for logos, labels, etc as suggested here instead of using a full-size screen.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Shirley at EZScreenprint.com is on this site and is one of the best business contacts I've ever come across. It may be a pain to order from the USA every time but at least there's someone at the other end who honestly cares about her customers. If I had the cash I'd be begging for a distributors licence for the European market but until then I'm firmly behind EZScreenprint.com - my whole range is printed with it!


Cool, good to know.

So I guess the white waterbased ink works out well on black shirts right?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

mikiec said:


> Raven, how long do the EZ papers last? Is there a lifespan in terms of how many prints you can do with them? I'm considering using these for logos, labels, etc as suggested here instead of using a full-size screen.


I've not used them long as I'm fairly new on the scene but I've noticed no deterioration in the screens at all. I use waterbased inks so I can't comment on how they stand up to repeated cleaning with plasisol. Multiple prints are easier if you mount it on a flat frame like those they sell on their site (I tape them on with masking tape and it holds great). This is what their website says on the matter though:


> Q: How long will the stencil last and how many times can it be used?
> A: With proper care PhotoEZ Silk Screen Stencil will last a long time and can be used over and over again. After applying ink or paint immediately clean the stencil, let it completely dry then use it again and again. Do not allow paint to dry on stencil.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

L00T said:


> Cool, good to know.
> 
> So I guess the white waterbased ink works out well on black shirts right?


I have been using the Versatex Silver Lace metallic ink in the main and that has no problems whatever with coverage on black. I have some Versatex super opaque white now though so I'm going to be trialling that shortly


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

HeathenPeddler said:


> I have been using the Versatex Silver Lace metallic ink in the main and that has no problems whatever with coverage on black. I have some Versatex super opaque white now though so I'm going to be trialling that shortly


Cool, thanks for the info  . The endresult on your shirts indeed looks nice.

I'm dying to order me some of their products myself when I'm all settled and experiment with all the nice things like the metallic inks and glitters.
Do you remember what their payment methods were?

Are there more people here who want to show me some nice creations they made with the PhotoEZ products?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Credit cards and Paypal - I really like the option of paypal, wish more companies would do it!


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, for the other people using photoez try this link  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/photoez/

Darn, I think I'm getting to know this forum too well


----------



## shutupntrain (Mar 5, 2007)

L00T said:


> Cool, good to know.
> 
> So I guess the white waterbased ink works out well on black shirts right?


I think the white turns out best......I have tried red and yellow on a blck shirt and it didnt turn out too good,maybe I should have done white first and then afterwords another coat of other color.But I like the way the white turned out,it was nice and thick.
I am gonna order more,I just wish they had bigger sheets,like the size of the large exposure frame.
BTW,Shirley is Awesome she helped me out with my ordering and everything,Feels good dealing with people like her.


----------



## aca (Mar 16, 2007)

I also have used the ezscreen. Shirley is great to deal with and they ship very quickly. They send you two test strips so that you can accurately test how long it will take to expose your stencil. I live in Alabama and it usually takes 5 minutes to expose stencil here. I have been trying to do my stencils about the same time everyday around 11am or 12pm. They have all turned out good except one and it was really overcast that day. They also offer the HIRes stencil that is for more detailed artwork. All the stencil that you do not use can be put back in the black bag it comes in seal it and put in the refrigerator and it will last longer. I think that the instructions are very helpful and detailed.


----------



## aca (Mar 16, 2007)

I forgot to add that I used the Versatex white ink from the same site on black shirts and they turned out really good. Versatex offers a fixer you can buy to add to the Versatex ink so that shirts can be put in a regular clothes dryer to heat set.


----------



## Polivester (Nov 3, 2006)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Shirley at EZScreenprint.com is on this site and is one of the best business contacts I've ever come across. It may be a pain to order from the USA every time but at least there's someone at the other end who honestly cares about her customers. If I had the cash I'd be begging for a distributors licence for the European market but until then I'm firmly behind EZScreenprint.com - my whole range is printed with it!


Hi Raven,

I just noticed your positive comments. Thanks, you're fabulous!!! It sure does help to have wonderful and talented customers to work with, like yourself.  

Shirley


----------



## natescreenprints (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Loot,

And everyone. I started with PhotoEZ as a hobby and started a business with it as well. I have blog that showcases some of my projects. My business was screen printing computer sleeves/cases, but I have printed shirts, messenger bags, and even glasses with it.

The downside to the product is that once you expose it you cannot re-expose and create a new stencil, but the trade off is that there is no wooden frame, easy to clean it in the sink and its very durable. I used a single sheet to print countless things I sold.

I agree with you guys, the fact that it can be cut small makes it perfect for putting labeling in clothing. I have used it for that before.


----------

